# Cats and neighbours - Help!



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello! As you probably remember by a thread I posted last year. 

We still have problem with the neighbour behind our house. Apparently his wife is allergic to cats. 

We do have 3 cats. 

The day we moved to this new house, we let the cats out and a couple of hours later the neighbour came shouting the odds (very insulting and threatening to kill the cats or poison them). So we never let the cats out again and stayed in the whole of last year. 

But the summer months last year were horrible as it was very hot and we had to keep things closed to stop the cats going out which was really hard work as we have got lots of patio doors, windows, etc. We have no air conditioning system so we were really hot inside most of the time. 

This summer I didn't want to suffer again and so early this year we bought chicken wire and all sort of things to put on the existing fence to stop the cats going out and it was good to begin with but eventually, RAFA, the male, managed to get out and there is no stopping him as he thinks he is a monkey and whatever we do, he gets out the same. 

Neighbour came shouting a couple of months ago and again today, really mad I thought he was going to hit me... 

The rest of the neighbour are fine with our cats, in fact, they do fight each other to come and feed the cats when we go away, so no problems with anyone but the one behind our house. 

What can we do to stop them going out? Keep them inside again? I thought about an electric fence... 

Any tips? Neighbour thinks the police will sort things out and he has called them or so he says but nobody came over. Can I tell the police to piss off? lol! 

Ps: If you don't like cats or have an allergy to them, please buy yourself a flat on the 8th floor of some building!!!! Don't buy a house in a small village full of feral cats. 

Pah!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Hello! As you probably remember by a thread I posted last year.
> 
> We still have problem with the neighbour behind our house. Apparently his wife is allergic to cats.
> 
> ...


Hi Lolito,
I was thinking about you the other day. Aren't you the Spaniard who's been looking for work? Did you find any?
Hope so!
PW


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

Lolito said:


> Hello! As you probably remember by a thread I posted last year.
> 
> We still have problem with the neighbour behind our house. Apparently his wife is allergic to cats.
> 
> ...


Buy your neighbour a dog, there usualy quite good at keeping cats away


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya said:


> Buy your neighbour a dog, there usualy quite good at keeping cats away


We have a feral cat living in the bottom of our garden. It's been there for years, Sandra feeds it every day. My son named it Kincat. OH 's name is Kincaid?..get it a neat double-entendre...

Anyway, Azor has had his eye on it ever since it took up residence but it's one smart cat. It lies in the sun to taunt him then leaps over the wall.

Lolito...I think YOU should call the police when this horrible neighbour threatens you .


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Still looking for work Peskywesky. Good things come to those that wait....


----------



## xocolate (Jan 12, 2013)

Order a few cans of Swedish Surstromming (Rotten Herring) and pour the content all over their place during night. It will guaranteed keep their minds of your darling cats. The smell is beyond nightmares!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

They are French. They might even like the smell of rotten herring.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> They are *French*. They might even like the smell of rotten herring.


Ah ha!
Daren't say more.
They tend to watch this forum 

And pounce!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Still looking for work Peskywesky. Good things come to those that wait....


Too bad!

Maybe over the summer...

Today I was told my lunch time classes would be finishing this year ie now (I'm an English teacher).
It was no surprise. I'd been with this company for 9 years which is almost unheard of for a company class. In their heyday (2006 - 2008??) there were* 550* people working there. It was multinational. Now it's a national PYME (no need for English) and there are *23* employees.

Ah well - time to rethink


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm trying to work out why this guy's wife's problem has anything to do with you:confused2 If he turns up again,complaining and being threatening video the incident and inform him that if anything happens to your cats,your property or you, the recording will be handed to the police.

Another suggestion would be to tell him to get lost lost before you go and get another cat... a 300lb lion.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I would just ignore them and let your cats out. It is them that has the problem - not you. It is up to them to put up fences to keep your cats out.

As far as threatening to poison the cats. That is not an easy thing to do. Cats tend to be very wary of what they eat and will not normally eat most poisoned food. 

Dogs is another matter they are generally not as bright


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> I would just ignore them and let your cats out. It is them that has the problem - not you. It is up to them to put up fences to keep your cats out.
> 
> As far as threatening to poison the cats. That is not an easy thing to do. Cats tend to be very wary of what they eat and will not normally eat most poisoned food.
> 
> Dogs is another matter they are generally not as bright


This has nothing to do with post lol 
I see you live in El Campello, we where there a few of years ago on holiday, Let an appartment for a week and just by chance it was the week of the moores/christians festival,(we stayed in the street of the event) we arrived on the Sat it started but missed the final night, shame as it was a great festival.
Lovely place, would love to go back one day.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> I would just ignore them and let your cats out. It is them that has the problem - not you. It is up to them to put up fences to keep your cats out.


I'm not convinced this is good advice and almost certainly the law would state that it is the pet owners responsibility for controlling their animals and not anyone elses.

It's easy to get carried away and irrational especially when there is a threat of any kind towards our animals but the threat in this case is clear and it exists. It's all well and good saying things like ignore it or record the conversations(a good idea actually) but none of that is going to matter if harm does come to your pet. From the sounds of things the OP is already trying their best to defuse the situation and probably I may not of been as rational with my response to the neighbour had it been me.
Still the problem remains.

Personally the way I see it as long as the cat is on your property and not jumping the fence you can tell him to get stuffed, if it does jump the fence then it is your responsibility.

Back in the day my Grandparents used to show British Blues in Australia and when they retired from most things they moved to a small town in the outback with about 6 cats.
One of the first things they did and I remember this because my Dad and Uncle built the thing for them, was to build a big cat run next to the back door.
They laid a cement floor to stop any digging out or in and then constructed a big cage and roof around it, kind of like a big bird cage. They used wire for bird cages, the type you see in zoos because chicken wire wasn't up to the task.
The summer time out bush is pretty harsh so they tended to keep the cats in the cool house during the day as it was too hot for people let alone cats and let them out in the run overnight.

Now this may seem like an extreme solution but it is at least sensible.
Or should be sensible anyway, I have no idea of the expense and red tape you might have to go through to get it approved.

OK you can't compare Spain to Terowie but this saved them a lot of headaches, the threat from fox's, dog's, feral cat's, snakebite, heat exhaustion and undiscriminating land owners with a shoot first ask no questions policy.

I'm sorry I can't be of much help other than share that because this is what memories your situation brought back to me.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

When we had pedigree cats in the UK (Bengals) we used a spare bedroom as a cat room and had a pen built onto the outside wall and window of this room so that the cats had access to the great outdoors but safely. It was a large run with tree logs and shelves and toys etc . They could also join us in the rest of the house when allowed. Their dirt boxes could be either inside (it rained more in the UK) or outside (sunny Spain) A bit extrememaybe but it kept them safe from the roads and also the pheasant people who would happily shoot a cat in our area.


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi there

This has been going on far to long, Have you been to the police (disregarding the cat issue but) over your neighbours threatening behaviour.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

wiggytheone said:


> Hi there
> 
> This has been going on far to long, Have you been to the police (disregarding the cat issue but) over your neighbours threatening behaviour.


Threatening your Spanish neighbours with a denuncia or visit from the Policia Local could be signing a death warrant for your cats. They can be very vindictive. I heard about someone who complained about his neighbours constantly barking dog and awoke one day to find the dog hanging from a tree in full view of the complainant. Then there was the vet who took a man to court for laying into his tethered GSD with a piece of pipe which the vet had videod.The vets dogs were poisoned, the dog beater a hero. Be careful.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

passiflora said:


> Threatening your Spanish neighbours with a denuncia or visit from the Policia Local could be signing a death warrant for your cats. They can be very vindictive. I heard about someone who complained about his neighbours constantly barking dog and awoke one day to find the dog hanging from a tree in full view of the complainant. Then there was the vet who took a man to court for laying into his tethered GSD with a piece of pipe which the vet had videod.The vets dogs were poisoned, the dog beater a hero. Be careful.


That is why you get in first.
What I do , on the very rare occasion it has happened , is point out that my dogs, along with my vehicles are on par with my wife & daughters, untouchable by anybody. Any incident , damage,etc; will be assumed to be something to do with them and retribution of a kind you cannot imagine will be extracted. There will be no place in the world that they can hide.


----------



## xocolate (Jan 12, 2013)

Unfortunately I believe passiflora is right regarding signing a death warrant by doing so. It is not uncommon that they poison food and place it where they know the animals in question often go. Another bad idea is to tell the police to go.. doing the thingie! They can and probably will make your life a pretty sad experience if you do. The best thing is to contact them regarding the threats made and leave it with that. 
If no success then go for the Surstromming. Not even the French could stand for that one!
Watch some tough Texan Americans and their first encounter with the fish ! It's hilarious!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Here I was about to tell you about the cat run we built and someone went and told you about theirs first. Anyhow, better late than never.

I used to live in Saudi (wonderful place, NOT!) which was less than cat friendly I can tell you which was a worry as we had rescued an Egyptian Mau who was less than savvy when it came to people or other animals.
So hubby and I built a run for her which involved a floor, roof and side screens that meant she could go out and enjoy the fresh air (and more importantly we could also) without the risk of her venturing out of a safe zone. 

Whilst it might be a pain in the butt to have to build such a set up I truly think for peace of mind you will thank the sun, moon and stars that you bothered if it stops this man getting at your cats.


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Yer but the OP is Spanish the cat hater is French use the system to your advantage come on you know it happens


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

xocolate said:


> Unfortunately I believe passiflora is right regarding signing a death warrant by doing so. It is not uncommon that they poison food and place it where they know the animals in question often go. Another bad idea is to tell the police to go.. doing the thingie! They can and probably will make your life a pretty sad experience if you do. The best thing is to contact them regarding the threats made and leave it with that.
> If no success then go for the Surstromming. Not even the French could stand for that one!
> Watch some tough Texan Americans and their first encounter with the fish ! It's hilarious!
> SURSTROMMING RAW AND UNCUT LOUHE87-FINLAND - YouTube


Madre Mia! That fishinnatin seems to be pretty grim stuff! Guess you gotta be Finnish to enjoy it!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

caging part of the garden is good idea frpm the wall to the fence with some wire. But it can only be the back part of the garden so I am guessing they will have something to say too. I have just gone to my attic and shook the cats blanket hoping some hair will fall on them and choke. Lol!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lolito said:


> caging part of the garden is good idea frpm the wall to the fence with some wire. But it can only be the back part of the garden so I am guessing they will have something to say too. I have just gone to my attic and shook the cats blanket hoping some hair will fall on them and choke. Lol!


This is a daft situation, really. So one person has a cat allergy...Does that mean no-one in your neighbourhood is allowed to have a pet cat?? How much of a cat-free zone does this person require?? Ikm?? 5km?? 10km??

I'm really sorry for people who suffer with allergies of any kind. But one affected person can't prevent a whole street from having a pet. 

One of our neighbours has an allergy to cats. I've seen her when the kitten she found chucked over her gsrden wall and adopted gets too close. She gets the weepy swoolen eyes, red face, the lot. But she still cares for the cat plus a dog also chucked over her fence.

Your neighbour seems to be a selfish, unreasonable person, aggressive too, the kind of person it's easy to develop an aversion to if not an allergy. 
You have rights too.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I think you are totally right Mary.... I think your post made me think. 

I have no intentions to talk to him unless he comes back again. If she has an allergy, I am sorry, rent yourself a flat in the eleventh floor of somewhere, but don't come to a village where lots of people got cat pets. Someone is moving soon to the house next to them, I am hoping it is a family with 2000 cats. 

Can I then, say, I have an allergy to french people and I don't want any near me, otherwise I get a very annoying itch in my privates??? I guess not. 

x


----------



## xocolate (Jan 12, 2013)

passiflora said:


> Madre Mia! That fishinnatin seems to be pretty grim stuff! Guess you gotta be Finnish to enjoy it!


It is originally an old Swedish "delicacy" but most people there can't stand the smell of it, nor could the Fins for that matter. But as a bad neighbour repellent it is known to be very appreciated and effective. :boxing:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lolito said:


> I think you are totally right Mary.... I think your post made me think.
> 
> I have no intentions to talk to him unless he comes back again. If she has an allergy, I am sorry, rent yourself a flat in the eleventh floor of somewhere, but don't come to a village where lots of people got cat pets. Someone is moving soon to the house next to them, I am hoping it is a family with 2000 cats.
> 
> ...


You'd probably be put before a judge if you said that in the UK, although very many might secretly agree with you.. UK laws have gone a bit too far with what you can and can't say, imo..

Yes, YOU have rights. The right not to be threatened verbally or physically. We had to ban a particularly annoying person from our perrera as she was abusive -and racist too! - and now she is harassing our lovely Fernando, phoning him umpteen times a day, lreaving threatening texts on his mobile. He has just denounced her..as is his right. I think he was hoping she'd text something homophobic so he could really go for her...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I was only joking. I havo nothing against the French. I love France and it was a dream of mine to actually live in France. But they are so annoying as neighbours that the whole street is moaning with theirs antics. They have jist thrown over the fence to oue garden a car mat full of hairs gingers and white. We have not got any ginger or white cats but black. So I just took the mat and binned it outside.


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

Allergic to cats.... the allergy, in a very large percentage of cases, caused by the cat's saliva on cat fur. An allergic reaction can be avoided by not touching the cat or coming into contact with it's fur, unless your cat is actually entering their house this seems to just be an over dramatic response by your neighbour. 
Perhaps tell him to buy some antihistamines and a decongestant for his wife and join the local dramatic society!...lighten up and get a life!


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Can't you invite them for a glass of something and have a quiet,neighbour to neighbour chat about the state of the world today, fave recipes, how to dye a rug etc. etc. and then quietly slip in a mention of your cats and allergies etc when they least expect it? Have to be a drink away from your house, obviously, due to the allergy thing but hey-------they might turn out to be reasonable peoploids after all! Last resort this of course.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Buy a Tiger & let it deal with those morons.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Buy a Tiger & let it deal with those morons.


If you need a tiger - I can get you one. These were taken by me at our local bar...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Is arsenic a drink???


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

jimenato said:


> If you need a tiger - I can get you one. These were taken by me at our local bar...


Awww.
I'd ask where that was but I'm guessing the little kitty is all grown up now.

That would of made my year, beautiful animal.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Lolito said:


> I think you are totally right Mary.... I think your post made me think.
> I have no intentions to talk to him unless he comes back again. If she has an allergy, I am sorry, rent yourself a flat in the eleventh floor of somewhere, but don't come to a village where lots of people got cat pets. Someone is moving soon to the house next to them, I am hoping it is a family with 2000 cats.
> x


HI - at the risk of upsetting you and, seemingly, everyone else on this thread, I am, doubtless, one of those you'd consign to a life in a high-rise..! 

Personally, I'm appalled at the threats made by your neighbour, but do wish that cat owners would understand, and accept, that their pets are not welcome on everyone else's property - and there's no reason why neighbours should have to tolerate other people's cats using their gardens as 'cat loos' or even as bases from which to stalk and kill local wild birds or other wild creatures! If we non-cat owners wanted these animals in our gardens, we'd, presumably, get one, or more, of our own, wouldn't we? Why, then, should you demand that those of us who are not cat owners should have to provide your pets with access to our property..? No wonder some neighbours get very angry when faced with such arrogance as is typically displayed by so many who acquire pet cats and then blithely ignore the impact on other people living nearby!
I'm afraid your own attitude, as demonstrated by your comments within this thread, is exactly what I've come to expect -_ ''I've got cats and you'll like it or lump it - even 'though I know they'll be visiting your garden sometime soon..!'' _

If you truly understand the nature of these animals you'll know that they need access to fresh air and space to roam, for exercise and to practise their natural, instinctive behaviours! If you can't offer sufficient space within your own property's boundary, to satisfy their need to establish territory and to hunt and kill other creatures, then don't have them! I'm amazed at cat owners who live in flats - where do they think their pets will spend their time, when outside? Answer:- on other people's property, where no permission has been sought, beforehand! But, as we know - the cat owners don't care!!!


I am NOT a cat -hater - I believe, strongly, that all pets should have the opportunity to enjoy as natural a life as possible. In the case of cats, therefore, I loathe the idea of their being condemned to live indoors. The alternative, IMO, is to refrain from keeping such animals as pets, where their owners cannot guarantee they will not stray onto other people's property ! Neighbours have rights and preferences too - why should those of yourself and other cat owners take priority, regardless of the opinions of all others?


I'm absolutely not an apologist for your Spanish neighbour, given his threats and aggressive manner - but wonder whether his wife's 'allergy' to cats is actually his last-ditch ploy to stop yet another cat owner (you), from knowingly releasing your pet to roam, probably into his garden, regardless of his own feelings or wishes? Maybe he's been trying, and failing, for years, because of incursions by local cats, to cultivate a garden with flowers and fruit, or maybe he's a lover of wildlife and wants to be free to encourage them onto his property to feed and to nest..!

A fact - domestic cats are NOT, despite their fond owners' beliefs, part of the natural environment, but can and do inflict hugely significant damage on it - as has been very well documented by Professor Steve Harris of Bristol University, in a year-long study of cat predation on wild birds and small British mammals in the UK! 

So, fill your own home and garden with cats, if you wish - but please don't berate and insult those of us who choose not to welcome, or even tolerate, the deliberate unleashing of these extremely well- armed pet animals on the remaining wild creatures which struggle to survive within our increasingly urbanised environment, or within our own gardens, where the maiming and killing of precious and much -loved wild birds causes deep distress and even outrage! 

I speak, with strong and bitter feelings on the matter, as a former victim of such grossly selfish attitudes, when living in the UK, where my two acres of land, on which I grew fruit and vegetables, organically, for home consumption, as well as creating and maintaining two large ponds and a 'wild meadow' area specifically for the benefit of wildlife, were invaded by numbers of pet cats, day and night! A new neighbour moved into a nearby house with six cats - all of whom were let out, day and night, to roam, mostly across my property, leaving excrement and sprayed urine throughout the veg. and fruit garden (which I'd already fenced to prevent my own pet dogs from having such access!). 

When I complained that the cats' nocturnal presence caused my outside lights (triggered by the movement sensor) to switch on, several times each night, flooding my windows with light and my dogs to respond by with furious barking, waking me up, I was told, by the neighbour concerned, to turn down said sensor - to avoid the lights being activated! The fact that I'd purchased the lighting system, at significant cost, to help deter burglars in our isolated rural location, cut absolutely no ice with the cats' owner! Nor did he care that the carefully nurtured and encouraged nesting birds, fledglings, newts, frogs and butterflies were all being killed on my property by his pet cats! 

In fact, as I attempted, in vain, to explain to this ignorant and selfish man, I'd spent three years in creating a near-natural organic habitat in which small wild creatures could breed and survive, in which endeavour I'd had the active support of local and national Wildlife organisations! The establishment of my organic raised veg. beds and fruit bushes had been a back-breaking but very rewarding labour of love! So, I was devastated at the devastation wrought by this unfeeling neighbour's cats - but, IME, most cat owners choose to ignore, completely, the disastrous consequences of their choice of pet! 

Do they even know, for example, that most baby birds need to spend up to three weeks, once fledged, living on the ground, hiding under bushes and hedgerows, being fed, still, by their parents, before being able to fly, as young adults? What defences can they, or, indeed, any ground nesting bird, incubating a clutch of eggs, or attempting to shield her hatchlings beneath her wings, possibly have against a typical sharp -clawed, highly efficient, fit, feline hunter creeping through the undergrowth??
BTW, the fact that a few pet cats do not hunt live prey does not detract, at all, from the colossal figures for such predation of wild bird and mammals by domestic cats! If, as you seem to require, all property, whether your own or anyon else's, should be deemed '_open access' _for your pet cats and others, where would birds find sanctuary for their nest sites and where would the shyer species, especially, survive? 

Or, is it that you've scant interest in such creatures - seeking an environment populated only by cat owners, sympathetic neighbours and large numbers of un -neutered cats spraying urine and excreting wherever they choose?

In the UK, I did succeed, eventually, in persuading my cat-owning neighbour to keep his pets in at night (whilst my two large dogs were actively encouraged to step up their daytime patrols of our land boundary, thus limiting limited feline incursions after sunrise..)! I achieved the former by threatening to purchase a high-powered water pistol - and to set up mammal cage traps, baited with cat food, around my ponds and veg. beds. I warned the neighbour that he'd have to come, daily, to my property, to release each trapped cat, at a time of my choosing! I told him I'd call the Police to report him as an intruder, if he set foot on my property without my permission! 

The cat owner was furious - even contacted his lawyer, but was advised that I'd be within my legal rights to do as I'd planned, as long as the cats were merely detained, not harmed! As an animal lover and anti-hunt campaigner, I was already well known to all regional and local animal welfare organisations and had excellent links with each - still do! 
*
A tip for dog owners in Spain - all my dogs were trained, from puppyhood, to eat nothing that was not placed on their own feeding dishes, except for 'treats' from my own hands, so I'd no fear of their ever being poisoned, in retaliation, or by accident*! 

So, at long last, the cats were kept in at night by their owner - the sensible and fair solution! I was no longer woken by the nocturnal yowlings of sex-crazed domestic felines, nor by light flooding in, suddenly, through my curtained window, nor by my dogs' demented barking as someone else's pet cats stalked my property in search of tiny creatures to hunt, torment and kill! My dogs were again able to relax and rest at night - and so was I! 

The resident bird population, the amphibians, moths, butterflies, the tiny shrews, field mice, voles were safe, at least, from being mauled to death by feline teeth and claws! My organic fruit and vegetables could be eaten and shared with my other neighbours and friends, once more, without fear of contamination by cat urine, faeces or Toxocariasis - Peace returned to our isolated lane, once more…and to all living creatures within it! 

Saludos,
GC


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Lolito said:


> caging part of the garden is good idea frpm the wall to the fence with some wire. But it can only be the back part of the garden so I am guessing they will have something to say too. I have just gone to my attic and shook the cats blanket hoping some hair will fall on them and choke. Lol!


Hi - I've already commented,at length, on your later addition to this thread, but felt I had to respond to this quote, as well: - I'm not at all surprised by your attitude towards a neighbour who wishes to have nothing to do with what are, after all, YOUR pet cats! You're doing what so many other cat owners do - refusing, totally, to acknowledge the right of another person to tell you to keep YOUR pets to yourself! 

Yes, he's behaved abominably in the way he's set about it, but that shouldn't stop you from paying attention to his message - keep your cats on your own property and don't expect him to tolerate any incursions by them onto his! Why can't you accept that and acknowledge his right to tell you exactly that -and to mean it? You've chosen to have pet cats - he has not! It's not mandatory for everyone else to feel as positive about YOUR cats as you do - or had you thought that it was - or, should be..?

BTW, if his wife has such an allergy, the consequences, for her, of contact with your pets could be life threatening, depending on the severity of her symptoms - not quite the joke you seem to think it to be, possibly? 

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GUAPACHICA said:


> HI - at the risk of upsetting you and, seemingly, everyone else on this thread, I am, doubtless, one of those you'd consign to a life in a high-rise..!
> 
> Personally, I'm appalled at the threats made by your neighbour, but do wish that cat owners would understand, and accept, that their pets are not welcome on everyone else's property - and there's no reason why neighbours should have to tolerate other people's cats using their gardens as 'cat loos' or even as bases from which to stalk and kill local wild birds or other wild creatures! If we non-cat owners wanted these animals in our gardens, we'd, presumably, get one, or more, of our own, wouldn't we? Why, then, should you demand that those of us who are not cat owners should have to provide your pets with access to our property..? No wonder some neighbours get very angry when faced with such arrogance as is typically displayed by so many who acquire pet cats and then blithely ignore the impact on other people living nearby!
> I'm afraid your own attitude, as demonstrated by your comments within this thread, is exactly what I've come to expect -_ ''I've got cats and you'll like it or lump it - even 'though I know they'll be visiting your garden sometime soon..!'' _
> ...


Interesting to hear the other side of the story, and there's a lot that I agree with actually, even if the argument does get a little heated towards the end...!
It's a shame that these subjects seem to bring out such extreme behaviour between neighbours 'cos it sounds like if people just talked about this reasonably a lot more real solutions could be found.
I hope this doesn't mean that the thread is going to degenerate into insults and cat calls , please think about that. It seems that Lolito has found a solution to his particular problem anyway.

PS Can someone's cat allergy really be so bad as to be triggered off by the presence of a cat in an open space?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Their garden is exactly as ours. They just bought cheap tacky green carpet and covered it all. Put a table and four chairs. Npthing else. They are hardly at home. And have not a single plant. 

I have spoken with the 9 neighbours on my street and we will do a denuncia with the police tomorrow. 
There are other matters more important than the cats regarding the neighbour like spending his nights in the attic spying on our windows, he does it most nights and we got recordings and lots of witnesses. What worries me if that sometimes like just now, we have children in the rooms, we got no air conditioneing at home and in summer is so hot that we have to sleep with blinds up....... this summer to stop the neighbour spying on my guests we have put ceiling fans in the room so my guests can put the blind down at night time.

Regaarding the cats if you see a cat in your garden BOOOOOOOOOHH him and he will run a mile. That's all you have to do. Allergy or not allergy.

Apparently talking to my other neighbours yesterday I have found out that the people that lived here before left because the neighbour (same ones) complained that rheir dogs were barking all the time.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - sorry, you've missed my point entirely! I shouldn't have to say 'Boo' or anything else to a domestic cat in my garden - it shouldn't be there, in the first place, should it? As a point of interest, I've never had a cat owner offer to pay a contribution to my mortgage in return for his/her pet cat using my garden as a cat litter tray - neither has he/she ever volunteered to clean up the resulting evil smelling mess!

Regards,
GC


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

There are lots of feral cats in our area, just next to the bins usually we see arund ten cats, he shouldn't assume that whatever happens in his garden it is to do with my cat. I think he is just a sad person that needs to get a life.


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

jimenato said:


> If you need a tiger - I can get you one. These were taken by me at our local bar...


Wow you know someone with a pet Tiger? i want one


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - sorry, you've missed my point entirely! I shouldn't have to say 'Boo' or anything else to a domestic cat in my garden - it shouldn't be there, in the first place, should it? As a point of interest, I've never had a cat owner offer to pay a contribution to my mortgage in return for his/her pet cat using my garden as a cat litter tray - neither has he/she ever volunteered to clean up the resulting evil smelling mess!
> 
> Regards,
> GC


Have to agree, im not a cat lover, neither do i hate cats, But i do love dogs, cats walk around our property all the time,and i have seen paw prints in my utility room, we had to put a screen up,(should i send the bill to the cat owner?lol)
Dont think our neighbours would like the idea of our dog having a sniff around their garden


----------



## xocolate (Jan 12, 2013)

Free the words!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

In my life I have owned 2 cats. Both of whom were not allowed to roam. Both had pens built for them so that they could enjoy the delights of being outside but were safe and sound from the dangers it held also. Both my cats were rescues, both were loved with a passion, but I am not and I repeat not a cat lover, but neither am I a cat hater. 

I have often commented to those who proclaim themselves to be cat lovers how they expect me and others to put up with visits from their little furry friends. I have been told on numerous occasions that, they, the owners couldnt stop their cats from entering my garden anymore than they could stop the sun rising. At which point I would say, 'you can if you don't let the little darling roam'. Now to keep a cat indoors might seem cruel, however, the number of cats I see maimed and killed on the road going through our village would make you weep. Only just last week I saw one hit by a car (it didnt stop) and watched it as it dragged itself across the road, its back legs no longer working. I in fact stopped my car, picked it up and took it to the vets who told me it could not be saved and so ended up paying for it to be put to sleep. The owner has not stepped forward to pay me back for this and I very much doubt they will. Which leads me to think that the people who own these cats look at their being killed on the road as 'just one of those things.' And that they can simply get another cat from Juan/John or Maria/Mary down the road to replace it. 

If I were to let my Terrier do its business in someones flowerbeds you can bet your last euro they would be complaining not just on such a site as this but probably down at the local town hall. 

Now I do not think the OP's neighbour has handled his complaint correctly. I understand the OP tried to stop his/her cats getting out of the garden through the erection of a roll of chicken wire. But in the end, if your neighbour let his dog (if he had one) enter your backyard and pee up your garden furniture would you simply shrug and accept it or would you get a little annoyed.
And what if your kids were terrified of dogs and I were to let my Doberman come and sit in your garden, would you be pi$$ed at that. Probably.

Honestly, for a quiet life could you not build a pen, to keep your cats safe from harm and from bothering other people?

I know I would do it, did do it. Twice.


----------



## Educator (Jul 5, 2013)

Brilliant idea to video any encounter. Keep the video ready by the door.

Have you asked advice of all the other neighbours who are nice?
Why not do the rounds and see what they can suggest? 
It may be that this guy causes other problems and others have stories too. Getting together might come up with useful acction.
Perhaps some of them would go with you to see him and tell him to leave you alone.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello all! Just an update! I went to Pamplona for San Fermin and now I am back, regarding the cats, we have (almost) caged the entire garden, with the help of some neighbours (not the French ones!) and although it does not look too bad, it does not look pretty either but for now, I think it is working.... cats spend lots of time in the back garden, roaming free, and so I have put the litter and their food/drink and toys at the back as well, they like it. 

Now neighbours have complained again as it is too close to their 'garden'... lol! can't win!! and the wind 'blows' the cat hair into their garden.... oh dear! (Well, I hate it when they cook a BBQ and the smell and smoke comes into my garden but I don't moan to them about that).

I think it was better before as one 1 of our cats would 'escape' from time to time, now there are 3 cats roaming free around the back of my garden, which is fully closed with wire, and they can't escape.... but it is their fault. I do refuse to keep them indoors just because they say so.

Only yesterday we saw about 4 feral cats around our gardens... maybe they are daltonics and can't recognise colours. They always blame me for other cats in their garden.

We did a 'denuncia' with the Police, well, now they have 3 denuncias, but the police said they can't do anything unless it gets heavy.... not sure what they meant by that... 

Well, the French have gone away for a week...


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Lolito said:


> Hello all! Just an update! I went to Pamplona for San Fermin and now I am back, regarding the cats, we have (almost) caged the entire garden, with the help of some neighbours (not the French ones!) and although it does not look too bad, it does not look pretty either but for now, I think it is working.... cats spend lots of time in the back garden, roaming free, and so I have put the litter and their food/drink and toys at the back as well, they like it.
> 
> Now neighbours have complained again as it is too close to their 'garden'... lol! can't win!! and the wind 'blows' the cat hair into their garden.... oh dear! (Well, I hate it when they cook a BBQ and the smell and smoke comes into my garden but I don't moan to them about that).
> 
> ...


You're obviously trying to keep your cats off his property so his complaining now about cat hair seems a shade anal on his behalf. Think he needs to consider moving to some cat free island or the North Pole if he wants to avoid cats all together.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

You have done far more than any normal person would consider doing ( not that I am insinuating that you are abnormal!!! woops! ) Surely they can't keep complaining. Perhaps take them a photo of your 3 cats thus dispelling any confusion that may arise when they decide to have another go. You've obviously done all you can, above and beyond the call of duty----shame those awful neighbours can't appreciate that.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, thanks! I am actually looking for other houses, and maybe when this contract runs out, we might move as I can't really live like this, all the neighbours on our street keep thinking that we are silly and they wouldn't have done anything about it, let alone spend lots of money on wires and stuff.... 

...or maybe if we win the lottery, we'll buy their house so they move! lol!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

You can't stop a cat from going where it wants to go, unless you keep it indoors. We have tried e everything to keep cats out, but they are too versatile, feral cats are worse. We've had cats on our balcony which is high off the ground, but a cat will do anything if it feels like it. Where I live nobody controls their cats.one neighbour has said,cats should have their freedom, but that can be to the detriment of the rest of us!


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Aron said:


> You can't stop a cat from going where it wants to go, unless you keep it indoors. We have tried e everything to keep cats out, but they are too versatile, feral cats are worse. We've had cats on our balcony which is high off the ground, but a cat will do anything if it feels like it. Where I live nobody controls their cats.one neighbour has said,cats should have their freedom, but that can be to the detriment of the rest of us!


Our old cat we brought from the uk 11 years ago was 22 when she died and never strayed off the finca. This was because she was old and the whole place is fenced and walled in. Our dogs were quite happy with old Parker but now, if a cat ventures on the property it is chased ---with intent. They've all made it out so far and I haven't seen or heard a yowling tom here for a couple of years so the message has reached far and wide I assume! Luckily, we have no near neighbours and relatively few feral cats.
I hope your neighbours give up sooner than soon----for everyone's peace and quiet.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lolito, I think you are an extremely tolerant person. I would love to have you as a neighbour....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Hello all! Just an update! I went to Pamplona for San Fermin and now I am back, regarding the cats, we have (almost) caged the entire garden, with the help of some neighbours (not the French ones!) and although it does not look too bad, it does not look pretty either but for now, I think it is working.... cats spend lots of time in the back garden, roaming free, and so I have put the litter and their food/drink and toys at the back as well, they like it.
> 
> Now neighbours have complained again as it is too close to their 'garden'... lol! can't win!! and the wind 'blows' the cat hair into their garden.... oh dear! (Well, I hate it when they cook a BBQ and the smell and smoke comes into my garden but I don't moan to them about that).
> 
> ...


The complaining of cat hairs floating through the air and provoking an allergy is the same as somebody having a pollen allergy which is triggered by a hedge, olive tree or the grass that the neighbours have. Is there any basis for complaint? Of course not.
The only advice I would give you now is to listen politely if the neighbours come over to complain again (only because it's draining to be arguing all the time), tell them you have done everything you are prepared to do and firmly close the door without entering into conversation with them.
At least you've got to know your other neighbours a bit more, haven't you, and have found them to be more reasonable, I think???
Go live your life Lolito and forget about those who are too busy being miserable to live theirs!!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

An English family moved in next door yesterday.... I believe they've got cats too as I saw a couple of cat beds (might be dogs though). Might have to make my best paella and take it over to introduce ourselves... 'a la desperate housewifes....'. lol!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lolito said:


> An English family moved in next door yesterday.... I believe they've got cats too as I saw a couple of cat beds (might be dogs though). Might have to make my best paella and take it over to introduce ourselves... 'a la desperate housewifes....'. lol!


Definitely want you as a neighbour....


----------

